# Diy stabilizing chamber



## Mallardman (Apr 28, 2016)

im working on a diy stabilization chamber. I have a 24" tall by 4" wide schedule 40 clear pvc pipe for the chamber and all my fittings already. I went to buy the caps for the end today and couldn't find any flat caps that are rated for pressure. Would a regular cap for schedule 40 pvc be ok to use or will it implode?


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2016)

@El Guapo , didn't you have this issue awhile back? Tony


----------



## El Guapo (Apr 29, 2016)

Tony said:


> @El Guapo , didn't you have this issue awhile back? Tony


Yes I did... Couldn't find a flat sch 40 so went with the standard rounded cap. I still need to build a frame to hold it upright


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 29, 2016)

I don't think you'll find a pressure rating on the caps at least I've never seen them labeled that way. I used standard Schedule 40 rounded caps on my 6 inch chambers and just built stands to hold them. You can find the flat ones on Amazon if you can wait to have them shipped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mallardman (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. Since I posted this last night I talked with several people on the phone and a guy at grainier gave me some good insight. He said regular schedule 40 caps should be well suited to withstand the pressure. My issue with the rounded caps was sealing them with the rubber gasket.


----------



## Mallardman (Apr 29, 2016)

El guapo how did you seal your rounded cap?


----------



## brown down (Jun 4, 2016)

why couldn't you put a threaded male adapter on and use a steel cap to thread onto the mail end?


----------

